# Why are (some) Reformed Folks (sometimes) Such Jerks?



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 30, 2006)

Today on the Heidelblog

rsc


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2006)

Good post Dr. Clark. I will definitely take it to heart.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 30, 2006)

very well met and received! (and forwarded to some folks that will hopefully take note)


----------



## bookslover (Dec 30, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Today on the Heidelblog
> 
> rsc



Poking around elsewhere on the site, I discover that you enjoy P. G. Wodehouse. Anybody who loves Wodehouse can't be all bad...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 30, 2006)

Great article. Well said. It has been mentioned many times and in diverse places that us Reformed can be jerks. And indeed I have met many abrasive people in my "journeys" in the Reformed camp. But I've also met some of the most humble, loving Christian brethren as well.

Needless to say the Reformed aren't the only churches effected by this sort of thing. I've been in Pentecostal churches where arrogance, rudeness, and yes, even hatred abounded.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 30, 2006)

Good article. Thanks - I needed that.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 31, 2006)

A good reminder - many thanks for this wisdom.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Dec 31, 2006)

Very good article. Too bad many crazy calvinist won't get it though.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey, I'm crazy and a Calvinist and I get it.


----------

